# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  "Jezu Krishti është Zot". Nga katekizmi i Kishës katolike.

## torrkerry

*BESOJ NË JEZU KRISHTIN
NJË TË VETMIN BIRIN E HYJIT*



*LAJMI I MIRË: ZOTI KA DËRGUAR BIRIN E VET* 
422	«Por, kur erdhi koha e caktuar, Hyji dërgoi Birin e vet, të lindur prej gruaje, të nënshtruar Ligjit, që ti shpërblente të nënshtruarit e Ligjit, që ne ta fitonim bijësinë në shpirt» (Gal 4, 4-5). 
Ja Lajmi i Mirë në lidhje me «Jezu Krishtin, Birin e Hyjit» (Mk 1, 1): 
Zoti e pa dhe e shpërbleu popullin e vet , 
i ka plotësuar premtimet e bëra Adamit dhe pasardhësve të tij ; 
dhe ka shkuar përtej çdo pritjeje: ka dërguar «Djalin e dëshirit» (Mk 1, 11).

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

BESOJ NË JEZU KRISHTIN
NJË TË VETMIN BIRIN E HYJIT

Ne besojmë dhe dëshmojmë se Jezusi i Nazaretit, i lindur hebre nga një bijë e Izraelit, në Betlehem, në kohen e mbretit Herod i Madh dhe të perandorit Cezar Augustit, me mjeshtërí zdrukthëtar, i vdekur i kryqëzuar në Jerusalem, nën Prokurorin Ponc Pilatin, kur ishte në sundim perandori Tiber, është Biri i amshuar i Zotit, i bërë njeri, i cili «erdhi prej Hyjit» (Gjn 13, 3), «zbriti nga qielli» (Gjn 3, 13; 6, 33), ka «ardhur në trup» (1 Gjn 4, 2); në të vërtetë «Fjala u bë njeri e banoi ndër ne. Ne e pamë lavdinë e tij, atë lavdi që prej Atit i përket Birit të vetëm plot hir e të vërtetë... Vërtet, prej plotësisë së tij të gjithë ne morëm, madje, hir mbi hir» (Gjn 1, 14. 16). 

Torrkerry

----------


## GANGO of SG

Po terrkerry,  Jezu Krishti asht Zoti. Kjo asht rruga jeta dhe e VERTETA. Dhe  "The truth shall set you free..." (Apostulli,Pal)  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bindi

Ka dikush nga katoliket, te me spjegoj rrethe ktij epitetit te krishtit zot...Me çfar kuptimi e thuani kete...?Si nje zot krijus...?Si nje transmetues i fjales se zotit...?Apo si nje zot njeri...!

----------


## Dielli_ime

Si nje Zot gjithcka!

----------


## torrkerry

> Ka dikush nga katoliket, te me spjegoj rrethe ktij epitetit te krishtit zot...Me çfar kuptimi e thuani kete...?Si nje zot krijus...?Si nje transmetues i fjales se zotit...?Apo si nje zot njeri...!


I nderuar, lexo temen: Jezu Krishti eshte Zot (Rm.10,9).
Me nderim.
Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*BESOJ NË JEZU KRISHTIN
NJË TË VETMIN BIRIN E HYJIT.*

Të nxitur nga hiri i Shpirtit Shenjt 
dhe të tërhequr nga Ati, 
në lidhje me Jezusin, 
besojmë dhe rrëfejmë: 
«Ti je Mesia – Biri i Hyjit të gjallë!» (Mt 16, 16). 
Mbi shkëmbin e kësaj feje, 
të rrëfyer nga Shën Pjetri, 
Krishti ka hedhur themelet e Kishës së vet .

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*BESOJ NË JEZU KRISHTIN
NJË TË VETMIN BIRIN E HYJIT.*


*«TË SHPALLET ... PASURIA E PASHQYRTUESHME E KRISHTIT» (Ef 3, 8)*

Transmetimi i fesë së krishterë 
është mbi të gjitha Lajmërimi i Jezu Krishtit, 
me qëllim që të çohen njerëzit te besimi në të. 
Që në fillim, nxënësit e parë kanë qenë 
të pushtuar nga dëshira e zjarrtë për të kumtuar Krishtin: 
«Ne, veç, nuk mundemi që të mos flasim 
për çka kemi parë e dëgjuar!» (Vap 4, 20).
 Ata i ftojnë njerëzit e të gjitha kohëve 
që të hyjnë në gëzimin e bashkimit të tyre me Krishtin:
"Çka ishte qysh në fillim, 
çka dëgjuam, 
çka pamë me sytë tanë, 
çka soditëm dhe duart tona prekën, 
në lidhje me Fjalën e jetës, 
– po, Jeta u shfaq, 
ne e pamë dhe dëshmojmë 
dhe ju kumtojmë  Jetën e pasosur, 
që ishte te Ati dhe na u shfaq neve – 
çka pamë e dëgjuam 
po jua kumtojmë edhe juve 
që edhe ju të keni bashkësi me ne. 
E bashkësia jonë është me Atin 
dhe me Birin e tij, Jezu Krishtin. 
Po ju shkruajmë këto 
që gëzimi ynë të jetë i plotë. (1 Gjn 1, 1-4)

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*BESOJ NË JEZU KRISHTIN
NJË TË VETMIN BIRIN E HYJIT.*


*NË QENDËR TË KATEKEZËS: KRISHTI* 


«Në qendër të katekezës ne gjejmë në thelb një person: 
personin e Jezusit të Nazaretit, birin e vetëm të Atit..., 
i cili ka vuajtur dhe ka vdekur për ne 
dhe tani, i ngjallur, jeton përgjithmonë me ne... 
Prandaj, të katekizosh, 
do të thotë të zbulosh në personin e Krishtit, 
të gjithë planin e Hyjit... 
Do të thotë të përpiqesh 
të kuptosh vështrimin e gjesteve 
dhe të fjalëve të Krishtit, 
të shenjave që ka bërë ai» . 
Qëllimi i katekezës: 
«Të vërë... në bashkim... më Jezu Krishtin: 
vetëm ai mund të çojë te dashuria e Atit në Shpirtin 
dhe mund të na bëjë 
të marrim pjesë në jetën e të Shejtërueshmes Trini» .


Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

> Ka dikush nga katoliket, te me spjegoj rrethe ktij epitetit te Krishtit Zot...Me çfar kuptimi e thuani kete...?Si nje zot krijus...?Si nje transmetues i fjales se zotit...?Apo si nje zot njeri...!


Shpesh here ne Beselidhjen e re *Emri "Jezu Krisht", bashkohet me fjalen Zot, qysh prej dites e Rreshajeve, 50 dite pas Ringjalljes se Krishtit.*
Ne Biblen Hebraike e perkthyer ne greqisht ne Aleksandrine e Egjiptit afershisht 100 vjet perpara Krishtit, tetragrami Jvh apo hapsira e lire ne vendin e tij ne Biblen hebraike, ishin zevendesuar nga fjala greke *Kyrios*, qe do te thote *Zot*.
Ai perkthim grek ishte perdorur zakonisht edhe ne Sinagogat e diaspores dhe ne Palestine ne kohen e Krishtit, sepse te gjithe e njihnin gjuhen greke qe quhet koine. Per kete arsye *nje besimtar hebre e i zellshem, duke shqiptuar  apo duke degjuar fjalen Kyrios (Zot) kishte ne mendjen e vet ate qe hebrejte besimtare kishin ne mendjen me fjalen Javeh*.
Duke ia atribuar Krishtit kete titull, krishteret e pare e identifikonin ate me Javeh, edhe pse e dinin mire se kjo *ngjashmeri me Jahve, ia jepte edhe nje mundesi per nje dallim: Jezu Krishti eshte Hyji-Zoti qe u be njeri, e qe shprehet si person nepermjet fjaleve dhe veprave te Jezusit*.

*Pra cdo here qe ne Beselidhje e Re shkrimtari i frymezuar prej Shpirtit Shenjte ia jep titullin ZOT Krishtit, ai e shpall bindjen e vet, besimin e vet, qe  Jezu Krishti eshte Hyj.*


Torrkerry

----------


## Reschen

> Ka dikush nga katoliket, te me spjegoj rrethe ktij epitetit te krishtit zot...Me çfar kuptimi e thuani kete...?Si nje zot krijus...?Si nje transmetues i fjales se zotit...?Apo si nje zot njeri...!


Jezu Krishti eshte nderlidhesi i Zotit me njeriun, pra Ai eshte Hyjnor. Nepermjet Jezu Krishtit ne marrim mesazhe hyjnore per te jetuar nje jete te lumtur ne planetin toke ne harmoni me Zotin e gjithesise qe na krijuar kur nuk duhet te harrojme ne asnje moment se jemi qenia me e larte e me e zhvilluar te cdo gjeje qe merr fryme mbi toke.
Shpresoj te kesh marre nje fare pergjigje ndryshe futju Bibles se aty gjen kuptimin e se vertetes mbi Jezu Krishtin dhe fjaleve qe Ai na transmeton ne njerezve te thjeshte qe cdo dite ndeshemi e tundohemi me mekatin

----------


## Reschen

> Postuar më parë nga bindi  
> Ka dikush nga katoliket, te me spjegoj rrethe ktij epitetit te Krishtit Zot...Me çfar kuptimi e thuani kete...?Si nje zot krijus...?Si nje transmetues i fjales se zotit...?Apo si nje zot njeri...!


Ja se cfare thote Shën Ambrozi  Edhe sikur Zoti të kishte lindur një mijë herë në Betlehem, por nuk lind në ty, atëherë ka lindur kot, e pjesa e Ungjillit të kësaj së diele nga Shën Gjoni pohon: atyre që e pranuan u dha zotësinë të bëhen bijtë e Zotit (Gjn 1,1-18). 


*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 2-të pas Krishtlindjes.
Ta hapim zemrën që Zoti të lind në ne!*

(02.01.2010 RV) Ja përsëri në takimin tonë javor të së shtunës me Fjalën e Zotit të së dielës, kësaj here do të dëgjojmë e meditojë së bashku leximet biblike të liturgjisë së Fjalës Hyjnore të dielës së II pas Krishtlindjes, të ciklit të dytë sipas kalendarit liturgjik të kishës. 
Kjo e diel na fton të vazhdojmë ta jetojmë gëzimin e Krishtlindjes. Jezusi, drita e botës, na propozohet të gjithëve si model jete. Urtia e Zotit e ka vendosur banesën e vet në mesin tonë për të ndarë bashkë me ne jetën tonë dhe për ti ofruar të gjithë njerëzve mundësinë për tu bërë si Ai. Pra, Liturgjia e Fjalës Hyjnore e kësaj së diele që e zgjat në ne gëzimin dhe hirin e Krishtlindjes, na ofron mundësinë ta thellojmë misterin e Mishërimit të Zotit, do të thotë ta thellojmë kuptimin e ardhjes së Jezu Krishtit Zot në mesin tonë, me një vështrim drejtuar ndaj historisë sonë aktuale e konkrete. Me fjalë tjera, pas Lindjes së Jezusit, vjen koha e krishtlindjes tonë, sepse siç thotë Shën Ambrozi  Edhe sikur Zoti të kishte lindur një mijë herë në Betlehem, por nuk lind në ty, atëherë ka lindur kot, e pjesa e Ungjillit të kësaj së diele nga Shën Gjoni pohon: atyre që e pranuan u dha zotësinë të bëhen bijtë e Zotit (Gjn 1,1-18). 
Pra, leximet biblike që i dëgjojmë në meshën e kësaj së diele, përsërisin e ilustrojnë në mënyra të ndryshme temën themelore: Zoti ka dashur të vendos me ne një marrëdhënie të thellë miqësie e dashurie, Zoti ka ardhur ndër ne për lumturinë tonë, për shpëtimin tonë, por Zoti i cili na krijuar pa ne, pa bashkëpunimin tonë, Ai nuk na shëlbon pa bashkëpunimin e pa pjesëmarrjen tonë në veprën e Tij Shpëtimprurëse, thotë Shën Agostini.
Në dashurinë e tij të madhe për botën, për njerëzimin, Hyji Atë vërtetë na ka dhuruar Jezusin, Urtinë i cili dëshiron të ngul e të lëshoj rrënjë në mes të popullit të vet që jemi je, sikur pohon leximi i parë i kësaj së diele nga libri i Siracidit (Sir 24,1-4.12-16). E leximi i parë nga libri i Siracidit, e lëvdon Urtinë, figurën e të Birit (Dritën) e të Shpirtit. Urtia na fton ta kërkojmë banesën pranë Zotit. 
Secilin prej nesh Zoti e ka pa në një plan të përbashkët kur na ka zgjedhur e dashur që nga krijimi i botës dhe na ka thirrur të formojmë një Familje të vetme në Krishtin, pohon leximi dytë i kësaj së diele, marr nga letra e Shën Palit drejtuar Efezianëve (Ef 1,3-6.15-18). Leximi i dytë na ofron kundrimin e misterit të dashurisë së Zotit.
Plani i Atit Qiellor zbatohet përmes Jezu Krishtit, i cili vjen për të vendosur banesën ndër ne: Ai është i Njëlinduri që vjen e na zbulon dashurinë e Atit: nga plotësia e tij të gjithë ne morën, madje, hir mbi hir, pohon leximi tretë i kësaj së diele nga Ungjilli i Shën Gjonit. (Gjn1,16).

----------


## Ibn Abdu Rrahim

Sipas shenimeve te mesiperme tatet se Jezusi eshte Zote, Zotit .Jezu Krishti eshte Zot (Rm.10,9).
Nders ketu thuhet  :elefanti: i je Mesia – Biri i Hyjit të gjallë!» (Mt 16, 16). 
Mos eshte kjo kontraktikt ne parim?
Apo ka ndonje shpejgim tjeter?

----------


## toni77_toni

> Sipas shenimeve te mesiperme tatet se Jezusi eshte Zote, Zotit .Jezu Krishti eshte Zot (Rm.10,9).
> Nders ketu thuhet: Ti je Mesia – Biri i Hyjit të gjallë!» (Mt 16, 16). 
> Mos eshte kjo kontraktikt ne parim?
> Apo ka ndonje shpejgim tjeter?


Jo nuk është kontraditë sepse çka lind prej Hyjit Hyj është, çka lind prej njeriut njeri është dhe çka lind nga shtaza shtazë është dhe çka lind nga druri dru është etj.

Krishti është Biri i Hyjit të gjallë - HYJI

----------


## bindi

> Jezu Krishti eshte nderlidhesi i Zotit me njeriun, pra Ai eshte Hyjnor. Nepermjet Jezu Krishtit ne marrim mesazhe hyjnore per te jetuar nje jete te lumtur ne planetin toke ne harmoni me Zotin e gjithesise qe na krijuar kur nuk duhet te harrojme ne asnje moment se jemi qenia me e larte e me e zhvilluar te cdo gjeje qe merr fryme mbi toke.
> Shpresoj te kesh marre nje fare pergjigje ndryshe futju Bibles se aty gjen kuptimin e se vertetes mbi Jezu Krishtin dhe fjaleve qe Ai na transmeton ne njerezve te thjeshte qe cdo dite ndeshemi e tundohemi me mekatin


Shume e bukur kjo...Keshtu e perceptoj dhe une...!

----------


## torrkerry

> Sipas shenimeve te mesiperme tatet se Jezusi eshte Zote, Zotit .Jezu Krishti eshte Zot (Rm.10,9).
> Nders ketu thuhet i je Mesia – Biri i Hyjit të gjallë!» (Mt 16, 16). 
> Mos eshte kjo kontraktikt ne parim?
> Apo ka ndonje shpejgim tjeter?


Ju falenderoj te gjithe qe keni nderhyre ne kete teme. Zoti ju bekofte per dashurine ndaj Krishtit, autorit te shelbimit tone, qe keni deshmuar.

*Per mua, ti Ibn Abdu Rrahim, ke drejte per nje shpjegim,* qe ne fund arrin ne ata konklusione ne te cilet ka arritur edhe Toni77.
Per ty *pyetja eshte mbi kuptimin e fjales "Zot*". Lexo postimn tim ne numrin 10.
Ne perkthim te Bibles hebraike ne greqisht, te ahshtuquajtur "septuaginta", kur gjeten ne doreshkrimet nje hapsire bosh, sepse atje duhet te shkruaje emrin e perveqem te pashqiptueshem te Hyjit, Jahveh, kane vene fjalen greke Kyrios (Zot, ne shqip). Ate perkthim ne greqisht e kane perdorur hebrejte ne kultin e tyre ne Sinagogat e keshtu, ne mendje e tyre ngadalengadale *fjala Kyrios mori nje kuptim te vecante, si sinonim te fjales Hyj, te fjales Jahveh..*.Pra ne Rom 10,9, "Jezu Krishti eshte Zot", ka kete kuptim "Jezu Krishti eshte Hyji". 
*Keshtu ndodh cdo here qe ne Beselidhkjen e re lexojme kete fjale "Zot" e lidhur me Emrin  "Jezusi", apo me Emrin "Jezu Krishti", apo vetem "Krishti".* Disa shembuj: Vap 15,26, Vap,11,20,
Gj 20,25.28, Gj 21,7.12...

Me nderim.

Torrkerry

----------


## torrkerry

*BESOJ NË JEZU KRISHTIN
NJË TË VETMIN BIRIN E HYJIT.

NË QENDËR TË KATEKEZËS: KRISHTI*

«Në katekezë mësohet për Krishtin, 
Fjalën e mishëruar dhe Biri i Zotit, 
dhe të gjitha të tjerat bëhen duke iu referuar atij; 
...vetëm Krishti mëson, 
ndërsa kushdo tjetër e bën këtë në masën 
që është zëdhënësi i tij, 
duke i dhënë mundësi Krishtit 
që të japë mësim nëpërmjet gojës së tij... 
Çdo katekist do të duhej 
t’ia përshtatte vetvetes 
fjalën e mistershme të Jezusit: 
«Mësimi im nuk është imi, 
por i Atij që më dërgoi» (Gjn 7, 16) .

Torrkerry

----------


## Reschen

> Shume e bukur kjo...Keshtu e perceptoj dhe une...!


Bindi ki parasysh edhe dicka tjeter te cilen na e shpjegon Shen Ambrozi. Ja se cfare thote Shën Ambrozi  Edhe sikur Zoti të kishte lindur një mijë herë në Betlehem, por nuk lind në ty, atëherë ka lindur kot, e pjesa e Ungjillit të kësaj së diele nga Shën Gjoni pohon: atyre që e pranuan u dha zotësinë të bëhen bijtë e Zotit (Gjn 1,1-18).

----------


## GANGO of SG

> Jo nuk është kontraditë sepse çka lind prej Hyjit Hyj është, çka lind prej njeriut njeri është dhe çka lind nga shtaza shtazë është dhe çka lind nga druri dru është etj.
> 
> Krishti është Biri i Hyjit të gjallë - HYJI


E pelqej pergjigjen tane toni.

----------


## torrkerry

*BESOJ NË JEZU KRISHTIN
NJË TË VETMIN BIRIN E HYJIT.

NË QENDËR TË KATEKEZËS: KRISHTI*

Ai që është thirrur «për të dhënë mësim mbi Krishtin» 
duhet të kërkojë pra, mbi të gjitha, 
atë fitim «të lartë të njohjes së Krishtit», 
duhet të pranojë të humbasë çdo gjë, 
«me qëllim që të fitojë Krishtin dhe të gjendet në Të», 
dhe «ta njohë atë dhe fuqinë e ngjalljes së tij 
me pjesëmarrjen në vuajtjet e tija, 
që të  bëhet i ngjashëm me Të në vdekjen e tij, 
që në ndonjë mënyrë të mund 
t’ia arrijë ngjalljes së të vdekurve.» (Fil 3, 8-11).

Torrkerry.

----------

